# Fursona species! Help!



## SirNutty24 (Mar 15, 2018)

*Now I know this is probably said multiple times before. Right?
You probably all get annoyed by it. Right.*

First off, I'm new to these forums. Just seeking a little guidance is all. I'll admit i'm new to the furry world too! I know that I should experiment with different types and species. I just think that one that would link to my own personality traits (Shown below) would be the most beneficial to me.
*
I suppose we should start with what I'm looking for, eh?*
Firstly, I really don't want the typical fursona e.g. Dogs, Cats, Wolves etcetera.
If you feel I am one. Could you be a little more specific on what breed? I might help a lot!
ex. Dog - Shiatsu, German Shepard, African Wild Dog

*Things I have thought about:*
- Snow Leopard, Cheetah
- Maned wolf (Despite it's name and looks, it is neither fox nor wolf.)
- Squirrel
- Lemur
- Humming Bird

Want to know more about me, huh? _Personality_. Man that's a hard one.


I am a enthusiastic, open minded person.
I am dynamic individual
I am loyal to a fault to the ones I have strong attachments to friends and family but I am cautious about who I call friend so much so, I only have one close friend. (Loner, I _know_.)
I have very little need for romance or any sexual encounter.
I don't depend on other people. I'm a very independent person.
I manage my money of an okay standard.
I'm quite a mature person for the most part but my stubbornness can be seen as childish (Which moves me onto my next point)
I'm very stubborn on the points I see fit unless I have factual evidence to prove otherwise
I love the outdoors, especially places such as; open plains, forests, beaches.
I'm an active person, not too active ex. Go for runs, gym.
I'm not too fussed about hot or cold weather, I like it to be windy, mainly in the summer. A winter chill is always annoying.
I'm usually masculine looking, I would believe but I do have my feminine sides.
I'm not highly disorganised but I have a bit of clutter here and there.
I am usually quite happy, peppy, energetic, playful overall a nice and caring person.
I can be highly competitive to win debates and arguments (Usually I do.)
I get called a smartass because I seem to know everything and I know it. (<- That's Ironic)
I enjoy climbing up trees and other climeable objects of the like. Parkour is another like of this kind.
Places I love and want to visit someday: Ireland, Japan, Sweden.
I am an omnivore but I prefer to eat soft meats and hardly eat my veggies but I eat a good amount of fruit.
I love to explore
I'm scared of spiders and heights but both are conquerable and I am working towards it. _Bit_ *by* _bit_
I'm extremely diurnal rather than nocturnal. 
The sun is what gets me up in the morning.
I am a strong voiced individual and I am willing to both lead and follow
I can be timid, if a better leader is in place. I am willing to follow.
I don't mind big or small groups of people such as ex. Club scenes or hanging out with a few friends. Though I prefer the latter over the former quite a lot.
*How others have described me:*

Best Friend: Intelligent but bouncing off the walls like the squirrel of over the hedge.
Random Friend: Cleverclogs, Stubborn even if I'm wrong.
​*I hope this is enough information and can help you, help me find my best fursona for me! *
*Thank you for your cooperation!*​


----------



## Pompadork (Mar 15, 2018)

What about a Jackalope? Could get you bonus points for being unique while not being like sparkledog tier.
Alternatively I also thought of caribou, horned owl and flying fox!


----------



## SirNutty24 (Mar 16, 2018)

quietinthepeanutgallery said:


> What about a Jackalope? Could get you bonus points for being unique while not being like sparkledog tier.
> Alternatively I also thought of caribou, horned owl and flying fox!


Thank you so much for your quick reply! I'll take a look at them!


----------



## Skychickens (Mar 21, 2018)

Have you thought about sugar gliders? They don’t fit the best in the universe but they came to mind. 

I also liked your lemur idea.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 21, 2018)

Ever thought of making a hybrid species?


----------



## Maiiku (Mar 21, 2018)

Skychickens said:


> Have you thought about sugar gliders? They don’t fit the best in the universe but they came to mind.
> 
> I also liked your lemur idea.


Sugar gliders are social animals. Wouldn't a Bat be more inline with what is listed above. They can social or loners.


----------



## SirNutty24 (Mar 21, 2018)

Skychickens said:


> Have you thought about sugar gliders? They don’t fit the best in the universe but they came to mind.
> 
> I also liked your lemur idea.


I haven't heard of them. Would you mind linking them or something along the lines. I'd like to learn about them.


----------



## SirNutty24 (Mar 21, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Ever thought of making a hybrid species?


I have, just I'm quite doubtful of it.


----------



## SirNutty24 (Mar 21, 2018)

Maiiku said:


> Sugar gliders are social animals. Wouldn't a Bat be more inline with what is listed above. They can social or loners.


I've been told a Flying Fox. I believe that can be seen as one of the first replies to this.

*Edit* Woops, Incorrect. Sorry. Misinformed. I do believe that I have been told that on another post or something.


----------



## SharkyCaleb (Mar 21, 2018)

One piece of advice I can give you is to be patient and know that honestly you may not get it right on the first try and that's OK. 
It took me years before I finally made Caleb and realized he was the perfect fit for me.


----------



## SirNutty24 (Mar 21, 2018)

SharkyCaleb said:


> One piece of advice I can give you is to be patient and know that honestly you may not get it right on the first try and that's OK.
> It took me years before I finally made Caleb and realized he was the perfect fit for me.


Thank you, I know to be patient. I'm really not a patient person though. I live in the fast lane as you would say. I just always need to get one thing or another done. I've been pondering on Maned wolf for quite a while.


----------



## Nirvanaz (Mar 21, 2018)

How about less talked about fox species, like kit foxes or island foxes? Or maybe a red panda. I made my fursona based off my spirit animal, the fennce fox. You could try that.


----------



## SirNutty24 (Mar 22, 2018)

Nirvanaz said:


> How about less talked about fox species, like kit foxes or island foxes? Or maybe a red panda. I made my fursona based off my spirit animal, the fennce fox. You could try that.


I wish I could find my spirit animal, dream journals and Meditation is so hard. I don't get many dreams to remember and Meditation. It's hard for me to sit still and relax.

I'll take a look at the foxes. Red panda. I don't feel well, too connected too. If you understand what I mean. Like I feel like it wouldn't fit me.


----------



## AnarchyLynx (Mar 22, 2018)

SirNutty24 said:


> I am loyal to a fault to the ones I have strong attachments to friends and family but I am cautious about who I call friend so much so, I only have one close friend. (Loner, I _know_.
> I have very little need for romance or any sexual encounter.
> I don't depend on other people. I'm a very independent person.
> I'm very stubborn on the points I see fit unless I have factual evidence to prove otherwise.
> ...



I've no doubt I'm biased but all that seems pretty feline to me - would fit very well with the snow leopard idea since they're very independent, solitary creatures, with extremely wide ranges, but are known to form life-long attachments as cubs.


----------



## Skychickens (Mar 22, 2018)

Maiiku said:


> Sugar gliders are social animals. Wouldn't a Bat be more inline with what is listed above. They can social or loners.


So are lemurs, which was a consideration of theirs. I was mostly thinking of how they bond closely to a few people and do a lot of hiding with them. They do great in groups of other gliders, but how many glider sonas do you know about? Not many and op could use that in the character to work in anxieties and such. They don’t do well if someone/thing they’re bonded with is gone, and don’t readily take to new handlers. I’m not sure they fit the best either, but I thought I could throw out the idea for consideration. It’s a bit of a stretch, but could make for some good stories. 



SirNutty24 said:


> I haven't heard of them. Would you mind linking them or something along the lines. I'd like to learn about them.


Sure thing! Most of these are articles for caring for them as pets, and then the mandatory Wikipedia article. 

Janda Exotics Animal Ranch | Kingsbury Texas
Pet Sugar Glider Care, Information, Facts & Pictures
www.texvetpets.org: Everything You Need to Know about Sugar Gliders
Sugar glider - Wikipedia


----------



## SirNutty24 (Mar 24, 2018)

AnarchyLynx said:


> I've no doubt I'm biased but all that seems pretty feline to me - would fit very well with the snow leopard idea since they're very independent, solitary creatures, with extremely wide ranges, but are known to form life-long attachments as cubs.


I don't mind if you're biased as your opinion is valued! It helps in my consideration, gives me a sort of secondary view on what I've thought and not thought about.



Skychickens said:


> So are lemurs, which was a consideration of theirs. I was mostly thinking of how they bond closely to a few people and do a lot of hiding with them. They do great in groups of other gliders, but how many glider sonas do you know about? Not many and op could use that in the character to work in anxieties and such. They don’t do well if someone/thing they’re bonded with is gone, and don’t readily take to new handlers. I’m not sure they fit the best either, but I thought I could throw out the idea for consideration. It’s a bit of a stretch, but could make for some good stories.



They do seem a lot like me, I did a little research of my own on wikipedia. They're so small and adorable little creatures. I'll do a little more digging, but that was a really good suggestion as I never knew about them and they seem like really great animals which might fit with me. Thank you for helping me! <3



Skychickens said:


> Sure thing! Most of these are articles for caring for them as pets, and then the mandatory Wikipedia article.
> 
> Janda Exotics Animal Ranch | Kingsbury Texas
> Pet Sugar Glider Care, Information, Facts & Pictures
> ...



As said above, Kinda did some research on my own, but the other links I'll be sure to look at! Again thank you very much!


----------



## Skychickens (Mar 24, 2018)

SirNutty24 said:


> They do seem a lot like me, I did a little research of my own on wikipedia. They're so small and adorable little creatures. I'll do a little more digging, but that was a really good suggestion as I never knew about them and they seem like really great animals which might fit with me. Thank you for helping me! <3
> 
> 
> 
> As said above, Kinda did some research on my own, but the other links I'll be sure to look at! Again thank you very much!


I am very glad to have been some assistance. Even if you don’t use it, now you know about something new! Good luck~!


----------



## SirNutty24 (Mar 27, 2018)

Skychickens said:


> I am very glad to have been some assistance. Even if you don’t use it, now you know about something new! Good luck~!


It's helped me even more so as Sugar gliders are very cute. Might even think about getting one just for myself! Haha


----------



## glitchology (Mar 27, 2018)

I thought about lemur before reading what you'd thought about... so I guess that one is seconded.  Word to the wise - sugar gliders are a huuuuuge bitch to take care of, so just be warned of that.   But there's also absolutely nothing wrong with making up a few characters.  I had to go through a few before I felt comfy.  Probably will change in the future, too.


----------

